
Facebook donates 720k medical masks, 1.5M gloves - balola
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Facebook-donates-720-000-medical-masks-1-5-15148473.php
======
jariel
The thing is, money is not in short supply, access to gear is. So how did they
get access? Is the question.

Edit: I missed the answer due to not being able to read the full article, I
withdraw the question, unfortunately, I cannot delete it.

~~~
epriest
Here's the answer to that question, from the second paragraph of the linked
article:

> Facebook officials said they bought the masks for their offices’ emergency
> disaster kits following wildfires in California.

